# I don't know crap about fountain pens



## GouletPens (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay, I know a few things, but not much. I know how to make them like I do any other pen, but beyond that I don't know much. I have reluctantly made a couple of fountains in the past, but I've stayed away from them b/c I don't really know much about them. Where's a good place to start learning????


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 28, 2008)

The Fountain Pen Network:  FPN

Have fun

Dan


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Nov 28, 2008)

Make one, use it regularly, and ask questions as they come up.  You'll learn to love them.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 28, 2008)

That is what i have been doing, seems to be working out, i am now getting a lot less frustrated about it now. Just do it.


----------



## tim self (Nov 28, 2008)

I was in the same boat.  I just jumped in and did it.  I kept my first and carry it instead of a RB.  I love the feel of it and the presentation is amazing.  I had a man on Monday state he didn't know anyone used them anymore. 

It is obvious you are not intemidated by pen making so just do it.  You may be surprised.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 28, 2008)

If you're going to be in the business of making pens and want to move into the high end market, you will definitely need to learn about fountain pens.  Like others have said, the first step is using one.  There are some very good articles on adjusting nibs in the library and many good internet sites you can find with a quick search.  Fountain pen customers are usually picky about their nibs and you need to be sure yours write smoothly and the ink flows properly.  The kit nibs are hit or miss out of the package but can be adjusted. There are some good vendors here in the valued vendor section that sell upgraded steel or 14K and 18K gold nibs.  If you're serious about this, get some of each type and width.  You will need to speak the language of nib width, flex, etc.  Go to Paradise Pen Co in Stony Point Shopping Mall.  They carry many of the brand names so you can compare styles prices and trends. They give away free copies of Pen World and Stylus.  Read, look, and absorb.

In August there is the DC Fountain Pen Show in northern VA that is a must see.  There are over 200 vendors of new and vintage pens along with a number of our members exhibiting.  Its a good place to see what the competition is doing, price points, what sells, what doesn't and some of the best nib adjusters in the world will be there that you can watch.

Finally think about how you can make your fountain pens different from all the other kit pens out there.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, use them and enjoy...  I have been using one daily for about two years now give or take a bit.  I will meet about 8 or 10 people a day so I do receive a lot of comments about them.  Bruce is right on the money there.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 29, 2008)

I have used a fountain pen since I was very young and have several that I really love writing with daily.  However, I have never made one and reading this thread has made me think about finding a kit that I like and making it.  I know that I am very fussy about the fountain pens that I use and how important the feel of the nib and ink flow makes or breaks a fountain pen.  Anybody have any suggestions for a kit that  would be good for a first fountain pen?


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm partial to the El Grande or Churchill (Berea), mainly because they have a nice fat  section, so they are easy to grip, and they are well balanced without the cap posted on the pen while writing. They are lighter than any of the other full sized kits too. These are a little larger than the typical vintage pens, more like the oversize flat-tops from Parker or Wahl-Eversharp. 

A lot of folks here like the Jr. series from Craft Supplies, or the Baron / Sedona pens from Berea, but I don't care for the  combination of fat body and long, skinny metal section.  

The full size versions of the Jr's are very nice looking pens, but for me just too heavy to use for any length of time. I made a Gentleman, and found that I really disliked the feel of the metal section, though it was nicely proportioned. I sold it to a friend at work, and he really likes it. 

Of course, these are just my opinions, and I'm sure that many would not agree with them. 

Adding  one of Lou's Heritage SF nibs is an inexpensive, worthwhile upgrade. 

Dan


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 29, 2008)

"If" what I hear is correct, Berrea has replacement metal couplers for the Churchill style kit.  You have to buy them if your's "broke" but I think with that new part, the Churchill has the style hands down.  I agree with Dan about the Jr.Gent style, I am not a big fan of the long metal section and I have had wear issues on all of the Jr Statesman's that I made for myself.  I have never had a complaint on ones sold, but I have to assume they have the same wear and pitting issues.  I feel that the Churchill is just more true to a fountain pen style in the way the section is made.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the American Classic from PSI,  its not a big pen, and the cap screws on easy enough and they are well balanced and they don`t cost an arm and a leg to break yourself into one.  I have been using one everyday now for the month and i really enjoy using it as the time goes on.  I am going to get a upgrade steel nib for it just to see what that is all about.


----------



## JerryS (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't mean to hiJack your thread but I have a question about loading the pen with ink . I recently bought a Jr Gent Fountain pen at a benefit auction . This is my first FP , it came with what looks like a littler tube of ink and a long empty tube with a plunger type thing that screws down as you turn the top . What goes where and in what ?  Thanks for the help 

Jerry


----------



## arjudy (Nov 30, 2008)

JerryS said:


> I don't mean to hiJack your thread but I have a question about loading the pen with ink . I recently bought a Jr Gent Fountain pen at a benefit auction . This is my first FP , it came with what looks like a littler tube of ink and a long empty tube with a plunger type thing that screws down as you turn the top . What goes where and in what ?  Thanks for the help
> 
> Jerry



Jerry, go to the following link and read all of the tutorials. The thing with a plunger in it is an ink resevoir and the other part is a prefilled ink cartridge.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=3828#post3828


----------



## JerryS (Nov 30, 2008)

Alan 

Thanks for the link , one thing it didn't cover was how to get the ink in that plunger reservoir .


----------



## arjudy (Nov 30, 2008)

Jerry, this link will help you with the filling of the ink resevoir.

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2007/fillingfountainpens.pdf


----------



## hughbie (Nov 30, 2008)

jerry, there is a good tutorial on filling the fp....go here....http://content.penturners.org/articles/2007/fillingfountainpens.pdf


----------



## jskeen (Nov 30, 2008)

Pretty much any rollerball pen (that I know of) can be retrofitted with a fountain pen nib and ink cartridge, if you want to try playing around with one.  Contact Lou, Lee, Ed, or any of the really knowledgeable people here (or me if you are really in a bind) and we can see if what you have can be converted (temporarily) to a fp so you can experience all the fun for yourself without having to make a whole new pen.


----------



## JerryS (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys that was exactly what I was looking for .


----------

